# (Noch) ein 27,5er muss her ...



## kc85 (25. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich mal wieder. Nachdem meine beiden Mädels in diesem Jahr beide ein unkrautartiges Wachstum an den Tag gelegt haben und die jüngere begehrlich auf das 26er der Großen schaut, muss für letztere für das nächstes Jahr unbedingt was neues her. 

Nach einigem hin und her wurde als Basis ein nagelneuer, 17'' großer Rahmen eines Merida Big.Seven XT aus 2015 ausgewählt. Der war gerade günstig zu haben - bei erträglichem Gewicht.

Ziel für dieses Projekt: Unter 10kg, bei noch vernünftigem Budget. Das ganze diesmal mit 1x11 (oder doch 1x10 ???), Scheibenbremsen und Federgabel (die letzteren zwei Punkte waren am 26er noch ausdrücklich unerwünscht - Zeiten ändern sich). 

Bisher stehen neben dem Rahmen nur wenige Teile fest: Als Gabel kommt eine vorrätige 100mm-REBA zum Einsatz, als Felgen Mavic XC 421. Eingespeicht wird wieder selber, wahrscheinlich mit Novatec-Naben. Beim Rest schauen wir mal, wohin die Reise führt. Bis zum Geburtstag habe ich ja noch ein halbes Jahr Luft. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.

Aber da nun schon mal groß XT auf dem Rahmen draufsteht, wird es wohl grob in diese Richtung gehen. 

kc85


----------



## giant_r (25. September 2018)

bis dahin ist bei uns zwar noch richtig viel zeit, aber trotzdem aboniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (26. September 2018)

Ich bin gespannt ... und werde vergleichen ....

Was wiegt der Rahmen?


----------



## Linipupini (26. September 2018)

Irgendwann sollte man sich auch mal vom Kinderradforum lösen!
Nicht böse sein, aber:
27,5" und 29" gehören hier meiner Meinung nach nicht rein und wenn die Rahmen über 16" gehen schon mal gar nicht


----------



## kc85 (26. September 2018)

Das Mädel ist 11 Jahre. Wenn man da kein Kind ist, was ist man dann? 

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (26. September 2018)

Sehe ich auch so .... meine ist 12Jahre ..165cm ..35kg .. -> Kind!

(Und es Schrauben die Väter/Mütter .. wenn nicht hier ..wo dann gibt es Unterstützung)

Für ein Heranwachsendenforum ... ist der Bedarf noch nicht da


----------



## kc85 (9. April 2019)

So, ich hoffe, hier geht es in ein paar Tagen endlich weiter. So langsam muss ich mal zu Potte kommen.

Mittlerweile steht fest, dass es 1x11 mit 32/11-46 und eine XT-Bremse geben wird. Die Räder sind auch schon mal fertig. Bilder folgen.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (10. April 2019)

Hier schon mal die Teileliste, soweit das ganze feststeht:







Bei Steuersatz und Sattelklemme wird sicher noch was anderes kommen. Die Kurbel samt Innenlager ist auch nur für den Anfang gedacht (liegt noch im Keller), so bald es von der Körpergröße her passt, kommt da eine HT2-Kurbel mit 170mm rein.

Beim Gewicht werde ich die angepeilten 10kg wohl knapp reißen, aber das ist dem Kind offenbar eh Wurst. Also soll es mir auch recht sein.

Wie gesagt, die Räder sind fertig. Mal sehen was ich am Wochenende so schaffe.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (10. April 2019)

Schnell mal den Kram für die Räder zusammengesucht:






Die nackten Räder sind schon mal 30g leichter als vorausberechnet.

Dafür liegen die Rocket Rons diesmal wieder kilometerweit über der Werksangabe: 545g und 554g statt 490g. Dann vielleicht doch tubeless?

Geht ja gut los. 

kc85


----------



## Chris_DH (10. April 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Dafür liegen die Rocket Rons diesmal wieder kilometerweit über der Werksangabe: 545g und 554g statt 490g



Echt? War beim 24er Rocket Ron genau das Gegenteil...


----------



## kc85 (10. April 2019)

So 20g drüber war bei den Rocket Rons bisher immer so die Regel. Da reg ich mich dann auch nicht drüber auf. Aber im Schnitt 60g drüber ist doch schon heftig. Scheint ´ne übergewichtige Charge zu sein. Na ja, Hauptsache die Dinger rollen gut. 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (10. April 2019)

Räder sind fertig. Das ganze wurde von einer, leider erfolglosen, 2-stündigen Wellensittichjagd im Garten unterbrochen. Die Kids sahen die Chance auf Vergrößerung des Privatzoos, aber der Vogel hatte am Ende doch andere Pläne. 

Fazit zu den Reifen: Übergewichtig und dazu auch noch absolut besch... aufzuziehen. Die alten Rocket Rons aus 2017 kann man bequem mit der Hand auf und abziehen. Bei den neuen 2019ern ging es nur mit seeeehr viel Geduld und zwei Reifenhebern. Mal eben unterwegs den Schlauch zu wechseln, dürfte ohne Werkzeug fast unmöglich sein. Ich fürchte, mittelfristig steht da zwangsweise ein Umstieg auf Tubeless an.

Immerhin kann ich das ganze jetzt am Wochende schon mal grob zusammenstecken und auf die Räder stellen. 

kc85


----------



## Hille2001 (11. April 2019)

bei tubeless sehe ich eher das Problem wenn die mal allein unterwegs sind und sich ein großes Loch einfahren,das dann Ende (im) Gelände ist
kann sie das dann allein flicken?

meine fährt ja Rennen und ich habe 2 LRS aber beide noch mit Schlauch
ich finde es rechnet sich kaum auf tubeless zu gehen


----------



## Remstalhunter (14. Mai 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel samt Innenlager ist auch nur für den Anfang gedacht (


Hi, meine Tochter ist auch kurz vor 11 und reißt so langsam die 1,5m Körpergröße. In deiner Teileliste steht was von gekürzter Kurbel. Wie lange ist die und wie groß ist deine Tochter? Möchte ihr Rad etwas optimieren. Schrittlänge weiß ich jetzt nicht.. 
Danke!


----------



## kc85 (14. Mai 2019)

Das Mädel ist aktuell 1,58m und die Kurbel ist eine auf 152mm gekürzte Truvativ Firex.

Beim Rad ist aktuell noch Baustopp, weil ich leider einfach keine Zeit zum Fertigstellen finde. Vielleicht geht am WE was.

kc85


----------



## Exinferis (15. Mai 2019)

Von SRAM gibt es die NX Kurbel mit 155mm Länge - habe ich bei meinem Sohn verbaut. Für den Preis Top und man muss manuell nichts kürzen


----------



## kc85 (15. Mai 2019)

Die Kurbel lag fertig im Keller.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich war in letzter Zeit aus diversen Gründen etwas stärker anderweitig eingebunden. Deshalb gab's auch keine weiteren Infos zum Werdegang des Projektes. Zum Glück habe ich sehr geduldige Kinder. Meine Mädels haben sich wochenlang und ohne zu Murren das gute alte 26er geteilt. 

Zwischendurch ploppte unverhofft eine zusätzliche Baustelle auf, gerade als ich mal Zeit hatte: Den Rahmen hatte ich vor längerer Zeit gekauft und nur mal kurz drübergeschaut, dann wanderte der erstmal in den Keller. Laut Beschreibung sollte das gute Stück für tapered Gabeln sein. Sah auf den ersten Blick auch so aus. Als ich dann den Rahmen endlich im Ständer hängen hatte, schwante mir beim ersten genauen Hingucken Böses. Das Steuerrohr sah plötzlich nicht nur sehr gerade aus, es war natürlich auch so. So ein Sch... (na ja, selber Schuld). 

Die schon lange zuvor günstig geschossene und nagelneue Reba passte da natürlich nicht rein.  Ich Idiot.

Also musste erst mal eine anderer (Adapter-)Steuersatz her, der vor Ort natürlich nirgendwo aufzutreiben war. Ergo: Wieder Baustopp (und anschließend wieder keine Zeit). Der nun verbaute Cane Creek fügt sich, Gott sei Dank, optisch dann aber immerhin gut ans geschwungene Steuerrohr an. Wenigstens etwas. 

Der Rest war Kinderkram, wenn man denn Zeit hat. Heute konnte ich das Rad dann endlich mal komplettieren.

Anbei ein Foto nach der ersten kleinen Proberunde:






Morgen noch Bremse entlüften, Tacho dran, Züge kürzen und dann geht's sofort auf die erste Tour. Es sind schließlich Ferien.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (16. Juli 2019)

Hier mal noch die aktualisierte und vollständige Teileliste:






Das blaue Gabeldekor muss noch runter, das Mädel will da unbedingt was in grau oder rot haben.  Von wegen Farbkonzept und so.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (19. Juli 2019)

Gestern erste lockere Tour über 35km: Rad läuft super, das ältere Kind schwer begeistert. Und die Jüngere ist froh, das 26er nicht mehr hergeben zu müssen. Am Berg sind die Kids jetzt kaum noch abzuhängen. Schlechte Zeiten für meine bessere Hälfte und mich. 

Montag früh geht's mit dem Zug in den Thüringer Wald, dann soll es über 70km zurück nach EF gehen. Mal sehen, wie das dann läuft. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (20. Juli 2019)

Gerade kurz an die Waage gehängt: 10,3kg. Geht so. 






Mit dem Wechsel der Kurbel und dem Umstieg auf Tubeless (die Reifen gehen, wie oben erwähnt, echt nur widerporstigst rauf und runter) sollten die 10kg doch knapp drin sein. Beim Sattel ginge auch noch was, aber der jetzige scheint dem Kind zu taugen.

Angesichts des, wie immer, beschränkten Budgets, bin ich insgesamt recht zufrieden.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (4. August 2019)

Rad rollt super. Erster Crash (Abstieg über Lenker bei 30km/h) ist auch schon erledigt: Rad erstaunlicherweise ohne Schäden (nur die Klingel ist Schrott), Kind leider nachhaltig verschrammt und verbeult - aber auch das ist schon wieder fast alles verheilt. 

Die Jüngere verlangt es plötzlich auch nach so einer Federgabel. Und wenn ihr Rad dann auch noch blau wäre, das wäre ja soooo super. 

Das 27,5er wird also etwas vorgezogen. Beim Rahmen hat sie sich was Kleines (RH 16'') am Schliersee ausgesucht. Muss für sie ja blau sein (und für mich bezahlbar).






Das 26er wird dann wohl nur noch ein Jahr gefahren, dann sollte das 27,5er passen. Genug Zeit um aus dem Rahmen was Gescheites für unsere Zwecke zu bauen. Wir orientieren uns da weitgehend am gerade fertig gewordenen Projekt der großen Schwester.

kc85


----------



## Ben-HD (6. August 2019)

Coole Projekte, deine Große sieht happy aus!
Was wiegen die beiden Rahmen die du da ausgesucht hast?


----------



## kc85 (7. August 2019)

Jeweils so an die 1700g. Ganz normale Großserienrahmen ohne Leichtbauambitionen. Dafür jeweils günstig. Der Cube-Rahmen kostet mich gerade mal 85,-€.

Ich stecke die Kohle dann lieber in die Anbauteile.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (17. August 2019)

So, gestern ist dann schon mal die Gabel eingetrudelt: Eine wenig gefahrene Marvel Comp von Manitou, natürlich in blau.  Inkl. Milo-Lockout sehr günstig aus den Kleinanzeigen gefischt. 

Die Marvel ist im Vergleich zu einer Reba zwar kein Ultra-Leichtgewicht, aber dafür spricht das Ding butterweich an (so zumindest die Erfahrungen mit der Comp am Rad meiner besseren Hälfte), was beim Flohgewicht meiner Jüngsten mehr zählt als das letzte Gramm auf der Waage.

Das Kind ist ob der Farbe sowieso hin und weg. 

kc85


----------



## MarkusL (19. August 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


>


Kann die junge Dame über dem Oberrohr stehen. Auch im Gelände?


----------



## kc85 (19. August 2019)

Da sie vom Sattel aus den Vorderfuß beidseitig bequem auf den Boden bekommt ist die Höhe des Oberrohrs absolut kein Problem.

Das Bild täuscht eventuell ein wenig. Das Mädel trägt da so ein Longshirt unter der Jacke, damit sehen die Beine etwas kürzer aus, als sie es tatsächlich sind. 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (19. Oktober 2019)

Da das 26er nun verkauft ist (ging ruckzuck), muss bis zur nächsten Saison das zweite neue Rad auf Basis des blauen Cube-Rahmens fertig sein. Hier wird es also in den nächsten Wochen wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten geben.

Zu Rahmen und der Marvel hat sich bisher nur noch ein 32er RaceTi-Kettenblatt aus UK gesellt (noch schnell vorm drohenden Brexit). 

Jetzt werden erst mal Räder, Bremse und Antrieb geordert.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (2. November 2019)

Es geht langsam weiter:

Die ersten Teile sind eingetrudelt: Beim LRS gibt es ausnahmsweise mal keinen Eigenaufbau, sondern ich habe mich, überwiegend aus Zeitmangel, für einen günstigen und mittelleichten von CNC Bike entschieden. Novatec-Naben und Ryde-Felgen mit 28 Speichen sind verbaut. Selber aufbauen wäre weder leichter noch günstiger geworden. Dazu gibt es wieder 2,25er Rocket Rons. Von CNC Bike kommt auch die XT-Scheibenbremse. Die wird mit SLX-Scheiben kombiniert.

Als Steuersatz kommt wieder der schon am Merida verbaute Cane Creek Forty mit externer Schale unten zum Einsatz, damit die tapered Manitou reinpasst. Als Sattel liegt zunächst ein Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow bereit.

Als Akzentfarbe hat sich meine Jüngste für Gold entschieden. Passend gibt es ein paar goldenen KCNC-Spacer, einen 50er Fly Ride mit goldener Frontplatte, eine goldene KCNC Sattelklemme und die eine oder andere goldene Schraube.

Das Cube erbt die gekürzte 152er Firex vom Merida, da kommt für die Große eine 165er Kurbel dran.

Am 11.11. werden beim Ali dann Sattelstütze, Lenker, Pedale und weiterer Kleinkram geordert.

Ein Flaschenhalter in Carbon Matt, ein paar schwarze KCNC EVA-Griffe und ein Sigma Sport 7.16 ATS liegen auch noch rum.

Fehlt dann nur noch der Antrieb. Da gibt's zu Weihnachten ein 1x11 XT-Upgrade-Kit mit 11-46-Kassette. Das hat sich bei uns an allen Rädern bewährt.

Wenn alles da ist, wird diesmal zügig aufgebaut. So zumindest mein Plan. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (14. November 2019)

Am Montag wurde der fehlende Kleinkram in China eingekauft, wobei sich die Gutscheine und Rabatte in diesem Jahr arg in Grenzen hielten. Aber immerhin ein paar Euro ließen sich so doch sparen:

Zu meinem Entsetzen gab es die bewährten AEST-Pedale überall nur noch in weiß, weswegen wir auf ein ähnliches Modell von AEST mit moderatem Mehrgewicht ausweichen mussten.

Sonst bekommt das Cube die gleiche Lenker/Sattelstützen-Kombi wie das Merida. Dazu kamen noch ein paar goldene Kettenblattschräubchen und wir testen mal so ein Vierkant-Innenlager mit Titanachse. Ich hab mal auf Verdacht ein 110er bestellt.

Leider hakt es noch immer bei KCNC-Vorbau und -Sattelklemme in Gold von Tuning-Bikes, die sind wohl noch immer nicht lieferbar.

Mal sehen, ob das Zeug am Ende wirklich eher da ist als der China-Kram.

Bis auf den Antrieb ist jetzt alles bestellt. Aber es eilt ja momentan auch noch nicht.

kc85


----------



## Hille2001 (14. November 2019)

Vorbau in gold oder muss es der KCNC sein?
Der Kalloy UNO 7 ist genauso gut


----------



## kc85 (14. November 2019)

Soll schon alles halbwegs zusammenpassen, deswegen soll es der Flyride als 50er mit goldener Klemmplatte sein.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (15. November 2019)

Gestern hier ein wenig rumgemosert uuuund - heute hat Tuning-Bikes versendet. Wenn das nur immer funktionieren würde...  

kc85


----------



## kc85 (22. November 2019)

Die China-Teile trudeln so langsam ein. Als erstes haben es die goldenen Kettenblattschrauben nach EF geschafft. Das Tretlager ist auch schon in Deutschland. Mal sehen, wann der Rest sich einfindet.

Jetzt müsste nur noch irgend ein Shop das XT-Upgrade-Kit am Black Friday günstiger anbieten ... 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (2. Dezember 2019)

Am Samstag ist dann auch schon das letzte Päckchen aus China eingetrudelt. Das ging ja fix. Und diesmal ging es erfreulicherweise auch komplett ohne Besuch beim Zoll. 

Gestern habe ich den Teilehaufen mal durchgesehen: Es fehlt tatsächlich nur noch der XT-Antrieb (Shifter, Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kette) und überraschenderweise die Bremsscheiben samt Schrauben. Hatte ich die nicht schon bestellt? Nee, hatte ich nicht. 

Die gebrauchte Manitou habe ich mittlerweile auch schon durchgesehen - funktioniert. Die Schaftlänge sollte hoffentlich auch passen, genau gemessen hab ich's aber noch nicht. Zeit müsste man haben... 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (4. Januar 2020)

Die letzten fehlenden Teile sind geordert und auch schon unterwegs. Ab nächste Woche wird dann endlich aufgebaut.

Noch 8 Wochen bis zum Geburtstag, alles im Plan. 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (21. Februar 2020)

So, hier mal eine aktuelles Bild vom laufenden Projekt:






Noch 6 Tage bis Geburtstag. Ein wenig ist schon noch zu tun. 

Zeit müsste man haben. 

Na ja, erstmal alles auskippen und sortieren. Wenigstens die Laufräder sollen heute noch fertig werden. Und morgen dann Frontalangriff... 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (21. Februar 2020)

Hat schon mal jemand einen Rocket Ron Evo LiteSkin auf einer Ryde Edge 22mm verbaut? Die Hölle!  

Die Felge ist fixer Teil des LRS gewesen, die habe ich nicht bewusst ausgesucht. Geplant war, das ganze oldschool mit Stino-Felgenband und Schlauch aufzubauen.

Mit einem normalen Felgenband z.B. von Schwalbe bekommt man nicht mal eine Seite des Reifens montiert, weil sich das Band nicht genug in die Vertiefung des Tiefbetts reinzieht. Der Versuch endete mit dem Todesstoß für meine ollen Reifenheber, die ich sonst eigentlich nie brauche.

Also alles zurück und zwei Lagen Tesa verklebt. Schwups, geht die erste Seite halbwegs locker drauf. Leider hänge ich jetzt bei Seite zwei, wo ich für die letzten 15cm (mit Schlauch) jetzt doch einen Reifenheber brauchen könnte. Ob der Schlauch das überlebt und wie das ganze in Falle eines Falles wieder runter gehen soll, ist mir derzeit auch noch schleierhaft.

Momentan hadere ich mit mir. Die RoRos lieber tubeless montieren? Oder andere Reifen probieren?

Jede Menge kostbare Zeit verplempert und nix erreicht. Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (22. Februar 2020)

Update: Nach einer schlaflosen Nacht heute morgen ab zum örtlichen Radverramscher, Schwalbe Reifenheber besorgen. Es waren sogar welche auf Lager. Also fix einen Satz erworben.

Ab nach Hause und keine 10 Minuten später:  






Ein Hoch auf das richtige Werkzeug. Nur einen Platten mitten im Wald möchte ich damit nie haben. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch das zweite Rad hinbekommen. Aber eine leicht ansteigende Lernkurve sollte das ganze hoffentlich doch ein wenig beschleunigen. 

Update: Rad zwei hat komplett inkl. Verkleben und allem Drum und dran keine halbe Stunde gedauert. Jetzt kann ich mich dem Rahmen widmen.

kc85


----------



## MS1980 (12. April 2020)

kc85 schrieb:


> Rad rollt super. Erster Crash (Abstieg über Lenker bei 30km/h) ist auch schon erledigt: Rad erstaunlicherweise ohne Schäden (nur die Klingel ist Schrott), Kind leider nachhaltig verschrammt und verbeult - aber auch das ist schon wieder fast alles verheilt.
> 
> Die Jüngere verlangt es plötzlich auch nach so einer Federgabel. Und wenn ihr Rad dann auch noch blau wäre, das wäre ja soooo super.
> 
> Das 27,5er wird also etwas vorgezogen. Beim Rahmen hat sie sich was Kleines (RH 16'') am Schliersee ausgesucht. Muss für sie ja blau sein (und für mich bezahlbar).


Moin Moin.
Du sag mal welches Rahmenmodel ist das, da gibt es ja verschiedene und meine Tochter findet den auch gut und nun wollen wir auch eins aufbauen.

Gruß Marko


----------



## kc85 (16. April 2020)

@MS1980

Das ist ein 27,5er-Cube Access WS Rahmen (drauf steht Access HPA) in 16'' Rahmenhöhe. Ist ein Farbmusterrahmen von https://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/ - gekauft über Ebay.

Hier mal das fertige Rad. Dank Corona und dem ganzen Heckmeck ist das Rad erst letzte Woche ganz fertig geworden, weil ich zwischendurch an ein paar fehlende Teile nicht mehr rankam.






Wie man sieht, meine Jüngste steht kompromisslos auf Blau (und ein wenig Gold). Noch blauer ging es am Ende wirklich nicht. 

Das Kind ist jedenfalls begeistert. Endlich mal kein abgelegtes Rad der großen Schwester. 

Am Wochenende geht's auf die erste echte Tour.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (16. April 2020)

Hier mal noch die Teileliste:






Morgen muss noch der Tacho ran und eine Klingel fehlt auch noch. An die Waage hänge ich das Teil dann auch noch. Ich rechne so Pi mal Daumen mit knapp über 10kg.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. April 2020)

Sieht gut aus und gut zu wissen das ein BSA Innenlager passt.  Was wiegt der Rahmen eigentlich? Hatte mal was mit 1760 gelesen .


----------



## kc85 (16. April 2020)

Irgendwas um die 1700g. Ich habe den Rahmen zwar gewogen, hab das Gewicht aber leider nicht notiert.

Theoretisch kann ich das aber mal an Hand der anderen Gewichte ausrechnen.

kc85


----------



## MS1980 (16. April 2020)

Dit wäre klasse. 

Bin noch am schwanken zwischen den und den SL Rahmen.  Aber der hat ja pressfit Innenlager.


----------



## MS1980 (16. April 2020)

Wie groß ist deine Tochter? 
Meine hat jetzt 1,42m und gute 63cm Innenbeinlänge . Und das mit 8 jahre.


----------



## kc85 (17. April 2020)

Ich werde mein Kind mal vermessen. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (17. April 2020)

So, ich habe das Kind (gerade 9 geworden) mal vermessen: Aktuell sind wir bei 146cm und 69cm Innenbeinlänge. Das passt bei uns ohne Probleme.

Wir haben dann heute den Sattel nach etwas Rumprobieren auch noch mal gute 2cm weiter rausgezogen.

Bei 62cm Innenbeinlänge würde ich unbedingt zum WS-Rahmen greifen. Die Rahmenform gibt im Gelände halt noch mal deutlich Sicherheit, weil man, wenn man mal hängen bleibt, gut über dem Rahmen stehen kann. Das war meinem Kind selber auch wichtig, sie wollte daher kein gerades Oberrohr.

Gewicht liegt bei 10,4kg, da fordert die Manitou etwas Tribut. Das Mehrgewicht im Vergleich zu einer Reba nehme ich hier aber gerne in Kauf. Die Marvel spricht nämlich ohne Rumgefummel butterweich an.

Tacho ist auch dran. Morgen fahren wir dann mal eine kleine Proberunde.

kc85


----------

